# Anyone build a web app on bsd without using SQL database?



## azathoth (Nov 28, 2017)

werc.cat-v.org seems cool


----------



## dclau (Nov 29, 2017)

Something like Blosxom (written in Perl, file based storage)? Or CMSimple (PHP, also file based backend). Couple of years ago I've used Blosxom, quite nice. No idea about CMSimple, though.


----------



## azathoth (Nov 29, 2017)

what about like happstack.com
lisp manardb
www.prevayler.org
swi prolog web server (uses prolog image)
werc.cat-v.org?


----------



## roddierod (Nov 29, 2017)

What kind of "web app" are you looking to build? 

I guess I'm not understand the initial question here, if the web app does not require a database why would you build it with one? Or is the question building a web app with a database that is not a sql database?

To me the needs dictate what to use and what language(s) do you know?


----------



## azathoth (Nov 30, 2017)

roddierod said:


> What kind of "web app" are you looking to build?
> 
> I guess I'm not understand the initial question here, if the web app does not require a database why would you build it with one? Or is the question building a web app with a database that is not a sql database?
> 
> To me the needs dictate what to use and what language(s) do you know?



I would like to make these websites:
craigslist clone
wide open chat website
jobs website that excludes recruiters and shows w2 rate so it can be used
role playing game meetup kinda site FREE
FREe meetup kinda site
financial apps
insurance apps
ticketing app
cms app
CRM app
shipping warehouse app
education app
fitness app

I don't really feel like answering your other hypothetical this post was for you to show ME your web app if you made one without a SQL database like postgresql.
then to show your experiences...


----------



## azathoth (Nov 30, 2017)

some technologies I am considering knowing better 
gnoga.com
happstack.com
seaside.st
aidaweb.si
forth cgi
werc.cat-v.org
lisp on lines
swi prolog appserver/db combo


----------



## roddierod (Nov 30, 2017)

azathoth said:


> I would like to make these websites:
> craigslist clone
> wide open chat website
> jobs website that excludes recruiters and shows w2 rate so it can be used
> ...



I write web application for a enterprise corporation that you wont have access and I was simply trying to understand you're question to better point you in the right direction, but since you can't be bothered why should I.


----------



## azathoth (Nov 30, 2017)

roddierod said:


> I write web application for a enterprise corporation that you wont have access and I was simply trying to understand you're question to better point you in the right direction, but since you can't be bothered why should I.


Do you build anything on freebsd?
Again I am not asking for advice but if you have made something that works with free software on freebsd witha web interface...
Your mind seems to wander in directions I don't control.
Oracle is cancer and I don't believe in superiororiy of so called enterprise software.


----------



## dclau (Nov 30, 2017)

Hmmm, happstack.com looks very interesting, I might take it for a short ride.


----------



## azathoth (Nov 30, 2017)

dclau said:


> Hmmm, happstack.com looks very interesting, I might take it for a short ride.



What I wonder is could happstack run on a group of machines?


----------



## azathoth (Nov 30, 2017)

forth is amazing,  its reminding me that humans can only deal with few dozen things at same time

and computer can do millions if things a second per cpu

then trick is to make an interface which allows the human to indicate what it whats.....select sets of stuff.....and make the gi from html over tcp ip

really just copying files and answers


----------

